

Curse of the crystal skulls and other vanishing area puzzles - morphics
http://www.marianotomatis.it/blog/research.php?url=20110707

======
hannahmitt
I understand the missing square puzzle with the triangles
(<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Missing_square_puzzle>) but I'd be interested
to see how Freer's puzzle works.

I'm having trouble finding Peter Tappan's "FuTILE Subtraction" from the
citation

~~~
mayoff
Look at the video after he's taken the pieces out of the frame and reassembled
them on the table—say, at 1m20s (<http://youtu.be/_LY7mf49l5k?t=1m20s> or
screen shot here: <http://imgur.com/GgxONLV>). He's kept the two reassembled
halves separate.

Look at the diagonal edges of the halves. They don't match up! I've put them
together in Photoshop to make it clear: <http://imgur.com/gsP6AxG> When you
put the two halves together, you don't get full cells. You get a crazy
mishmash, because the height of one of the halves has been increased by 3/7ths
of a cell-height. He replaced some pieces when he flipped the frame over.

~~~
jdmichal
You can also see mismatches on the egg one. There's enough extra egg tacked on
to each egg in the "hole" picture to allow another egg to be created.

------
markisus
It must be that, once you re-arrange the pieces, you transform the rectangle
with a hole into a shape that looks like a rectangle with no hole but is
slightly caved in.

